# Giraffe safari



## Leep (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi. I'm new to the forum. Just thought I'd say hi and show you one of my paintings.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! Great group here - you will enjoy it and it's an awesome place for learning. 

Your piece is very nice. I like the feel of this piece and how you silhouetted the giraffes. good job!


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi! Welcome to the forums!

Very nice painting. I love these types of paintings, they are so simple, yet always turn out fantastic. 

There is one painting like this in a cafe near work that is just like this selling for $2000!!!


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Great colors! love it.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Lee, welcome to the forums and what a great piece...always love a good silhouette. The only thing I would have loved more looking at this piece is some very dark ultramarine that played off the oranges...fabulous piece nonetheless.


----------



## Leep (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, I've been looking at others paintings on here, some really nice paintings and helpful tips.


----------

